# Do you let your ribs rest?



## bigboy (May 27, 2013)

If so, for how long?


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 27, 2013)

Sure do...for about 10-15 minutes or longer.  Any meat once cooked should be rested to allow the juices to redistribute.  Lots of folks think there is not enough meat on ribs to worry about this...wrong!  Plus, there is usually time before everyone sits down to allow the rest.

Of course, the cooks and assistants samples don't rest quite as long...only 2 or 3 minutes...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Let 'em rest, you won't regret it.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## seenred (May 27, 2013)

I agree with Bill!  I try to rest ribs 30 minutes before cutting them up.  Try it and you'll see a difference.

Red


----------



## jp61 (May 27, 2013)

Just long enough to prevent blisters...


----------



## thetiler (Jun 1, 2013)

Do you wrap them in foil during the rest time?

Thanks


----------



## foamheart (Jun 1, 2013)

Unless I am looking for a specific type dry bark, I always cover with aluminum to rest, Not a wrap, not sealed up, just to keep any flying or walking by critters honest anyway.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 1, 2013)

Let them resy, but don't wrap them , the Bark / Glaze get soft.IMHO.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't intentionally rest Ribs but once pulled from the smoker and tented to wait for the Sides and People to get to the table 15-20 minutes passes...Cut and Serve...JJ


----------



## gadsden 1 (Jun 1, 2013)

I didn't let my first set of ribs rest and they were good, but I'll give the ribs currently on the smoker a rest and see if I like it better.  The last set might have benefited from it since the bark was a little firm.  I'll update later, with Qview.


----------



## tennman73 (Jun 4, 2013)

A lot of times after a 3-2-1, the ribs are real tender and a 10 minute rest allows everything to firm up a bit and makes for a better  cut.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 4, 2013)

I rest the ribs before slicing and try not to serve too hot.


----------



## dewetha (Jun 4, 2013)

SQWIB said:


> I rest the ribs before slicing and try not to serve too hot.


what he said!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 4, 2013)

I am learning that food doesn't have to be served HOT. You can wait till it doesn't burn your mouth to eat, seems I enjoy it more when I taste it.

I have not mastered it though, I never taste the first hot bowl of chicken and dumplins!


----------



## sqwib (Jun 4, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> *I am learning that food doesn't have to be served HOT*. You can wait till it doesn't burn your mouth to eat, seems I enjoy it more when I taste it.
> 
> I have not mastered it though, I never taste the first hot bowl of chicken and dumplins!


Absolutely. especially red meats.


----------



## bruno994 (Jun 4, 2013)

Rest...15-20 mins...with foil opened up or on a cutting board.


----------

